
Show HN: Vimer – Declutter your desktop by opening files in existing GVim/MacVim - susam
https://github.com/susam/vimer
======
montyhallpy
When I run gvim twice to open two files, they open in two windows.

When is opening new files in the same window of GVim a desired behavior?

